# Java XML schreiben funktioniert nicht



## neridonk (16. Dez 2013)

Halloo ich versuche eine XML zu ändern bin relativ neu damit, folgendes sollte meiner Ansicht nach funktionieren... tuts aber nicht:


```
try {
			
			DocumentBuilderFactory docFactory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
			DocumentBuilder docBuilder = docFactory.newDocumentBuilder();
			Document doc = docBuilder.parse(dat3);
	 
			
			
	                Element dat = doc.createElement("data");
	         	dat.appendChild(doc.createElement("value"));
		        dat.setAttribute("name", "lul");
		        dat.setTextContent("englisch");
		 
			
			
			
			
			TransformerFactory transformerFactory = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
			Transformer transformer = transformerFactory.newTransformer();
			DOMSource source = new DOMSource(doc);
			StreamResult result = new StreamResult(new File(dat3));
			transformer.transform(source, result);
	 
		
	 
		   } catch (ParserConfigurationException pce) {
			pce.printStackTrace();
		   } catch (TransformerException tfe) {
			tfe.printStackTrace();
		   } catch (IOException ioe) {
			ioe.printStackTrace();
		   } catch (SAXException sae) {
			sae.printStackTrace();
		   }
```


----------



## neridonk (17. Dez 2013)

OK habs 
	
	
	
	





```
Element docEle = doc.getDocumentElement(); docEle.appendChild("dat);
```


so gehts


----------

